# Sudden aggression 9 year old male German Shepherd



## greeneyes (Jun 30, 2015)

Our male GSD has been in our family since he was 8 weeks old goes on two walks a day to our local park. He is the sweetest dog ever and has never bitten anyone. Ever. He is seen regularly by our vet and we are so blessed to have him be a part of our family. 

Last week, he was taken for his walk to the park. A child probably 4 years old that was not attended to by any parent came up to our GSD and started playfully patting him on the head in a playful childlike pat. Our GSD immediately grabbed the child's head and had the child's entire head in his mouth. He then released the child. Not a scratch on the child however, the child was shaken and rightly so. My adult daughter who takes him on his walks and takes care of all his needs was shocked as she/we have never witnessed any type of aggression from him.

It happened again today. Out and about walking, several children approached him in a loving and kind manner and one moment he is fine and then poof, he grabbed a child's head. The child was not scratched and no skin was broken however, it cannot happen again. 

I am here to seek advice as to what might be going on with him why the sudden aggressive behavior? I would also appreciate any recommendations on a quality muzzle in order to protect my dog and those around him. After these incidences, it is clear he cannot be walked without a muzzle. You might say, after the first incident he should have had a muzzle on and you would be right. I am not here to be judged....I am here to seek advice from other GSD owners who may have experienced this type of behavior from their furry friend. 

Initially, my thought was that he is an old man and quite possibly he does not welcome the pats on the head or feels overwhelmed with a group of small visitors. It is just a guess on my part. Should I talk to my vet? Yes, I know I sound really stupid right about now however, I'm not really sure about what is going on with my GSD hence, here I am. 

Thank you in advance for your kind responses to my post.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would do a physical work up and look for things like pain, issues with eye sight, do a full blood panel and include anything that can alter personality like thyroid. If your dog wanted to hurt those kids, they would be hurt, so is obviously showing bite inhibition. 

Somewhere I had a thread asking for a muzzle recommendation. I'll see if I can find it. I don't start many threads so it shouldn't be to hard.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here you go









Muzzles


Looking for a leather basket muzzle, preferably with the hard strip at the nose. Does anyone have any recommendations for a brand they like?




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Keep him away from children. Don’t let any strangers near him.there is no reason anyone except a family member should ever touch your dog when he is out in public. 

He might not be feeling well. His vision might be clouding over. Dogs can get cataracts at about that age, so he might not see as well and be startled. He may not want anyone reaching over his head. There could be many explanations. A muzzle is a good idea, but it won’t change his reasons for reacting to children.


----------



## greeneyes (Jun 30, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> Keep him away from children. Don’t let any strangers near him.there is no reason anyone except a family member should ever touch your dog when he is out in public.
> 
> He might not be feeling well. His vision might be clouding over. Dogs can get cataracts at about that age, so he might not see as well and be startled. He may not want anyone reaching over his head. There could be many explanations. A muzzle is a good idea, but it won’t change his reasons for reacting to children.


Thank you so much for response...I do think a vet visit is a great idea.


----------



## greeneyes (Jun 30, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response, very much appreciated!


----------



## greeneyes (Jun 30, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> Keep him away from children. Don’t let any strangers near him.there is no reason anyone except a family member should ever touch your dog when he is out in public.
> 
> He might not be feeling well. His vision might be clouding over. Dogs can get cataracts at about that age, so he might not see as well and be startled. He may not want anyone reaching over his head. There could be many explanations. A muzzle is a good idea, but it won’t change his reasons for reacting to children.


My daughter was just telling me that she thinks he may be experiencing pain or discomfort. Definitely time to see the vet.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’m curious. I can’t tell from your picture, but is your dog a purebred German Shepherd or a mix? If he is a mix, breed characteristics could come into play. Some breeds can get aggressive as they get older without warning. That is not a characteristic of German Shepherds. Their aggression usually is fully developed at maturity and is kept in checked by good breeding, early exposure and training.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Seems like your questions have been answered with good advice....but I'm curious has the dog been fine with all young children up until now ?.....if you have children in your immediate family is he fine with them?....


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

If this was true aggression, neither kid would have walked away from it unscathed. I had a GSD that would do this - it was a warning bite, like a mother dog warning her pup that they'd crossed the line. *

Still, not appropriate, and I would definitely keep him away from kids, and possible muzzle if he's going to be somewhere a kid might run up to him unexpectedly. And yes, since this hasn't happened before, a health workup is called for.

(*She wouldn't grab them by the head - she would snap at them instead. Sometimes there would be a red mark, or a small scratch if she made contact, but never a serious injury.)


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Not judging (maybe a little) but muzzle or no muzzle, how was a group of children able to approach your dog at any time after he had a 4 year old's head in his mouth? I get it the first time since he's "He is the sweetest dog ever and has never bitten anyone" but the second time and only a week later?

I'd say you are very fortunate in more ways than one.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm just seconding "keep your dog awa y from children" --- yeah, we all screw up ever y now and again but you can't mess up on this one again.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

If you keep children away from him, he won’t need to be muzzled.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I would keep kids away muzzled or not. He clearly no longer wants to be bothered by them.


----------



## greeneyes (Jun 30, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I’m curious. I can’t tell from your picture, but is your dog a purebred German Shepherd or a mix? If he is a mix, breed characteristics could come into play. Some breeds can get aggressive as they get older without warning. That is not a characteristic of German Shepherds. Their aggression usually is fully developed at maturity and is kept in checked by good breeding, early exposure and training.


He is purebred and both his parents are from Germany. We are often asked what kind of dog he is. His ears never went up and he had health issues that would make it so he would not be a good candidate to breed hence, we neutered him. Learned the hard way that not all GSD breeders are reputable. Either way, the most loving and sweet GSD ever.


----------



## greeneyes (Jun 30, 2015)

Shane'sDad said:


> Seems like your questions have been answered with good advice....but I'm curious has the dog been fine with all young children up until now ?.....if you have children in your immediate family is he fine with them?....


Yes, he has been fine around all family members and children. The only time he ever showed aggression was maybe 5 years ago when a neighbor came over and their child was putting their hands in his food bowl playing with his food. He gave a good warning with a snarl and I immediately removed the food and separated the child and explained why the GSD behaved the way he did. He simply didn't want anyone messing with his food.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

What is it with parents these days?? The VERY FIRST thing my parents taught me as a very small child was NEVER to go near a dog when it was eating, or go near its food!

My dad had many brothers and sisters who lived on farms, and they all had farm dogs. Some were good with kids, some not. I learned to be careful, and never got bitten that I remember.


----------



## greeneyes (Jun 30, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> I would do a physical work up and look for things like pain, issues with eye sight, do a full blood panel and include anything that can alter personality like thyroid. If your dog wanted to hurt those kids, they would be hurt, so is obviously showing bite inhibition.
> 
> Somewhere I had a thread asking for a muzzle recommendation. I'll see if I can find it. I don't start many threads so it shouldn't be to hard.


I think that is something that we are going to need to do for sure.


----------



## greeneyes (Jun 30, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I’m curious. I can’t tell from your picture, but is your dog a purebred German Shepherd or a mix? If he is a mix, breed characteristics could come into play. Some breeds can get aggressive as they get older without warning. That is not a characteristic of German Shepherds. Their aggression usually is fully developed at maturity and is kept in checked by good breeding, early exposure and training.


Yes, he is pure GSD. Both his parents are from Germany. Unfortunately his ears never went up.


----------



## greeneyes (Jun 30, 2015)

WNGD said:


> Not judging (maybe a little) but muzzle or no muzzle, how was a group of children able to approach your dog at any time after he had a 4 year old's head in his mouth? I get it the first time since he's "He is the sweetest dog ever and has never bitten anyone" but the second time and only a week later?
> 
> I'd say you are very fortunate in more ways than one.


agree


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

greeneyes said:


> Yes, he has been fine around all family members and children. The only time he ever showed aggression was maybe 5 years ago when a neighbor came over and their child was putting their hands in his food bowl playing with his food. He gave a good warning with a snarl and I immediately removed the food and separated the child and explained why the GSD behaved the way he did. He simply didn't want anyone messing with his food.


Understandable reaction from the dog but irresponsible from the parent to give the kid the opportunity to play with a GSD's food. He showed great bite inhibition then. So now his tolerance is over as he has shown and you know. I personally would not take him out in public without a muzzle. Kids can show up anywhere, any time you least expect it. 
On another note, you mentioned two walks a day to the park. What else do you do with him? Exercise, training, play?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Just a thought, but has your dog had any vaccinations within the last month or so?


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Maybe a temporary solution till you figure out the reason of his behavior.
At least those kids that can read “ Do Not Pet” probably will not approach.



https://www.amazon.com/Harness-Removable-Reflective-Patches-Purchase/dp/B00UA0JKGU


----------



## greeneyes (Jun 30, 2015)

Shane'sDad said:


> Seems like your questions have been answered with good advice....but I'm curious has the dog been fine with all young children up until now ?.....if you have children in your immediate family is he fine with them?....


Our GSD was raised with a child with special needs. Having said that, our child was taught from a young age to respect the dogs space and never put her face near his simply because one never knows how any dog might react to someone being up in their grill. I agree with the other posters on here that it is essential to get him in for a full blood work up. Get paid next week and he will be in to see the vet.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Just a thought, but has your dog had any vaccinations within the last month or so?


Rabies vaccinosis is nothing to mess with. I had a dog (mutt) that I lost because of it (I found out later about Rabies vaccinosis). He actually looked at me one day with green eyes and that was the deal breaker after several weeks of building up aggression and fear. He was 7 years old and always been a very gentle soul. He was born into my hands in a foster litter so I knew him his entire life and he worshipped me. It was horrible to see him turn into a monster. As a result my dogs are titered every year after their second Rabies shot. Deja at 7 years old still has strong immunity.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## greeneyes (Jun 30, 2015)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Just a thought, but has your dog had any vaccinations within the last month or so?


Yes he did...he got Cytopoint which he has received over the last two years.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Cytopoint is relatively harmless.


----------



## greeneyes (Jun 30, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I’m curious. I can’t tell from your picture, but is your dog a purebred German Shepherd or a mix? If he is a mix, breed characteristics could come into play. Some breeds can get aggressive as they get older without warning. That is not a characteristic of German Shepherds. Their aggression usually is fully developed at maturity and is kept in checked by good breeding, early exposure and training.


yes, he is purebred. both parents from Germany.


----------



## greeneyes (Jun 30, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> Cytopoint is relatively harmless.





Shane'sDad said:


> Seems like your questions have been answered with good advice....but I'm curious has the dog been fine with all young children up until now ?.....if you have children in your immediate family is he fine with them?....


Yes, he has been fine....no problems at all.


----------



## greeneyes (Jun 30, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> Understandable reaction from the dog but irresponsible from the parent to give the kid the opportunity to play with a GSD's food. He showed great bite inhibition then. So now his tolerance is over as he has shown and you know. I personally would not take him out in public without a muzzle. Kids can show up anywhere, any time you least expect it.
> On another note, you mentioned two walks a day to the park. What else do you do with him? Exercise, training, play?


Our GSD likes walks, playing with a stick being thrown as well as his ball and lots of playtime. He loves water and swimming too. He loves meeting new dogs and likes making new friends. Oh....and he likes car rides too!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I noticed that someone mentioned that if you keep kids away the dog won't need a muzzle BUT people don't keep their kids away. A muzzle, even on the best behaved dogs, tends to tell people, don't touch this dog.


----------



## greeneyes (Jun 30, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I’m curious. I can’t tell from your picture, but is your dog a purebred German Shepherd or a mix? If he is a mix, breed characteristics could come into play. Some breeds can get aggressive as they get older without warning. That is not a characteristic of German Shepherds. Their aggression usually is fully developed at maturity and is kept in checked by good breeding, early exposure and training.


Yes, he is a pure German Shepherd. Both parents are from Germany.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

greeneyes said:


> Yes, he is a pure German Shepherd. Both parents are from Germany.


You have answered the same post several times. I understand. My original suggestion stands. It could be health related, but I would not let strange children or adults pet him. They can look from a distance.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm seldom anywhere where strangers or kids could pet my dogs without me seeing them coming or asking first. IF I say yes, they don't get the head, no muzzle, no problem.


----------

